# Good Man Kauto



## amage (19 November 2011)

What a comeback! Jumped brilliant....almost seemed to scare Long Run from upsides him with some of his leaps! Them that know the horse done good...bringing him back was definitely the right option!


----------



## Jane_Lou (19 November 2011)

Avesome performance - and just look at him in the paddock - its just what the horse loves doing.


----------



## tiggs (19 November 2011)

It was lovely to see him looking so well and how much all his connections love him. My dog was very confused as to why I was shouting at the tv wishing him to win.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 November 2011)

He is truly a super star in the true sense of the word. I have tears in my eyes ive never seen him perform better, his jumping was awesome and the scenes in the paddock was testament to the esteem and respect he has in the racing publics eye. We will never seen his like again 14 grade 1s and still dishing it up to his younger rivals, he has always been my hero.


----------



## amage (19 November 2011)

tiggs said:



			It was lovely to see him looking so well and how much all his connections love him. My dog was very confused as to why I was shouting at the tv wishing him to win.
		
Click to expand...

My dog joined in....however he is now barking at the 3.20 at ascot and can't figure out why I am not joining in!!


----------



## Clarew22 (19 November 2011)

Awesome  Love him to bits, lots of shouting from the sofa here too


----------



## teagreen (19 November 2011)

If you wanted to see a horse who enjoys racing, watch Kauto today - he absolutely loves it, from the racing itself to the crowd who adore him.

Racing needs a star like Kauto just now, and you just had to hear the cheers today to realise that racing is live, kicking and loving its stars! 

All hail Kauto! Thank you for today, a wonderful wonderful display!


----------



## Daffodil (19 November 2011)

ABSOLUTELY  BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (19 November 2011)

I'm crying! He is an absolute superstar. Genuine, talented and looks to be the most lovely kind horse. What I wouldn't give to ride him!


----------



## nicky_jakey (19 November 2011)

Have to admit....I did wonder before the race & was just willing him to come back in 1 piece....
But, what an outstanding horse & a truely great jumper!! He far outjumped his rivals & certainly seemed to put Long Run off down the back straight.
Fantastic performance from the whole team & what a horse - a True Great!!
Brought a tear to my eye with the cheering from the Winners Enclosure! Well done Kauto x


----------



## kit279 (19 November 2011)

Legendary horse, a personal favourite and one I'm always pleased to see home safe, sound and doing what he loves.  He is just such a jumper and to still winning at 11 is testament to how much racing has changed over the last 20 years and well they do to keep him going.  He's a credit to all his connections.


----------



## millhouse (19 November 2011)

Simply, simply brilliant!  Kauto for king.


----------



## Trinity Fox (19 November 2011)

I have just watched it on 4 plus 1 as I was late home from stables I felt sick before as I was just hoping whatever happened that it didnt all go wrong for him.

I have shouted the house down and am sat here crying I am such a saddo I dont care though it was amazing and he is lovely, my son says I am so lame and he is glad none of his friends are here to see it.

It really is heartwarming to see an old charger do it in such style.


----------



## Cuffey (19 November 2011)

Brilliant performance.
I watched it on 4+1 as well but cheated and knew the result first!


----------



## proudwilliam (19 November 2011)

Now is the time to retire him and give him to me!!! to do ROR what a walk! He has a look at me quality that would win in what ever disipline he took part in.
I love that horse.


----------



## Mithras (19 November 2011)

That last jump was awesome!


----------



## Merry Crisis (19 November 2011)

Racing at its very best! Magnificent horse, brilliant team.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 November 2011)

A wonderful, *WONDERFUL* win.  I keep thinking,  "Dear God,  not again",  but I listened to PN this morning,  and the horse lives to race;  evident by his run.  He belies his years.

I've just watched the day on +1.  The best day at Haydock,  which I've ever seen.

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (19 November 2011)

Brilliant  chaser and dont forget Ruby.----



------


----------



## ladyt25 (19 November 2011)

Oh, I am annoyed now I missed it but had to go ride as coulsn't this morning due to fog. However, I admit I was a little worried when they build him up, I am terrified something bad will happen!!! I too saw Paul Nicholls this morning and he is right, some horses trily do seem to love what they do. Loved the fact he commented about seemorebusiness who at 23/24 is still loving life. I have to say I always feel there's more love of the horses that goes on in jump racing than in flat. i guess it cos you see the good horses come back year after year, it's great to see.


----------



## photo_jo (19 November 2011)

All hail the king!!!
before the race

























Long Run





last fence first circuit





last fence


----------



## LEC (19 November 2011)

http://horses.sportinglife.com/Video/Racing/0,27770,469561,00.html


----------



## Allover (19 November 2011)

So need a like button right now!!! 

It has still not been posted online..........and cant watch it on the computer from over here!!!


----------



## LEC (19 November 2011)

I have just posted a link for the race above.


----------



## Allover (19 November 2011)

I know and thank you 

He is just incredible..........All hail the King! 

And the cheers!!!!!


----------



## Daffodil (19 November 2011)

Many thanks for the link.l      Much enjoyed seeing that, although watched it on Channel 4 this afternoon.

Stunning performance


----------



## starr_g (19 November 2011)

Fifteenth Grade one win. A true super star and some dosh for me again. Thanks Kauto Star for all the fun over the years. I'm sure the trainer and owner will make the right decision on what happens next. I've already watched the race three times on Sky+!


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 November 2011)

Brilliant race and thanks for posting those photos, Jo, just wonderful


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 November 2011)

Thank you Photo Jo & Lec wonderful photos and the video I have watched twice.


----------



## pahocking63 (19 November 2011)

Have to say felt a bit nervous at the start but my god what a display.


----------



## photo_jo (19 November 2011)

Cavecanem and Dobiegirl-my pleasure-couldn't believe Ruby laughing like that after he'd been legged up-anyone would have thought he'd just won the race!


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 November 2011)

He signed my race card a few weeks ago (he was on his ban, just walking the course) and I had a little swoon


----------



## Caledonia (19 November 2011)

Awesome race, fantastic ride by Ruby, and blinding performance by Kauto!!

He broke the course record, and his own previous best by 10 seconds. 

I was one wishing they'd retired him last year, and whilst I am very afraid that it still might end in tears, a huge respect to connections for producing him today at such a peak. 

Lovely photos, jo!

Perfect day.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 November 2011)

I do have a signed print of Kauto but had the unbelievable honour of being invited to the yard and meeting Kauto & Denman and having my photo taken with them.
Paul Nicholls and his staff are so proud of their boys and meeting them was one of the greatest moments of my life and if I had died there and then I would have died happy.


----------



## Maesfen (19 November 2011)

Just got back in time from hunting to watch it; so glad I did, it raised the hair on your neck especially to hear the crowd as he came round the last bend and home.  Wonderful horse, lovely to see him back where he belongs.  Loved seeing PN leaping for joy as he passed the post plus Ruby's reaction; it wasn't just another winner, it was because it was him back on form.  Fingers crossed for some more days just like that.


----------



## Orangehorse (19 November 2011)

Fantastic - tears and cheers.  Well done RUBY and Kauto and Paul.  Kauto looked wonderful, really tuned up. I was so worried he would be outpaced towards the end, but he just kept galloping and jumping.

No wonder everyone was cheering and clapping - a definite "I was there" moment.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (19 November 2011)

I was another who wanted him to retire last year - I was so worried he would not return to his best and run as a "has been" or even worse have an accident.  How wrong was I - he was awesome.  The scenes afterwards will not be forgotten.

Anyone know if Denman is in training this year?


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 November 2011)

Double_choc_lab said:



			I was another who wanted him to retire last year - I was so worried he would not return to his best and run as a "has been" or even worse have an accident.  How wrong was I - he was awesome.  The scenes afterwards will not be forgotten.

Anyone know if Denman is in training this year?
		
Click to expand...

Denman is entered in the Lexus Chase at Leopardstown on 28th December.

I believe Paul Nicholls said he will only race twice this season in the Lexus and the Cheltenham Gold Cup.


----------



## madmav (19 November 2011)

And did you notice how relaxed he was before the race: walking round on a long rein, Ruby's feet out of stirrups, as if they were just chilling on the beach. And then they both put on a fabulous, stunning, memorable performance. Absolutely awesome. And can that horse jump!!! Also have great respect for Paul Nicholls, a brilliant trainer, who has the horse's welfare as his most important point.


----------



## dominobrown (20 November 2011)

wow, I would love to have a spin round a point to point on him 
He is didn't even look tired when he finished, ears still pricked.


----------



## Daffodil (21 November 2011)

Wonderful photos


----------



## forestfantasy (21 November 2011)

Just been in tears watching it again at work, need to pull myself together!
What a superstar


----------



## KautoStar1 (21 November 2011)

However good the future chasing stars might be, I think it will be a long time before we see the likes of Kauto again, maybe never.  15 grade 1's across all the championship distances.  that is some amazing record.  Have to admit a few tears shed on Sat.  What a wonderful wonderful race horse.


----------

